# Special Thanks - Please Add...



## Greezy (Sep 23, 2007)

Many of us are very thankful for the opputunity to hunt, and I just wanted to thank our troops for fighting for our rights. & keeping our families safe.

Thank you & we wish we could be hunting with you........


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

AMEN BROTHER!!

:beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Well said. I've been thinking about the 817th Sappers every time I've been out this year. God Bless.


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

i am glad to do it. I am in IRAQ right know and i will not be back till January but this is what i do. But you can bet i will be around next year for hunting season. Thank you all for your support. And keep up the good pictures its the only nice thing i get to see around here.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Right on Greezy!! Hats off to you James and all our brothers for what you all are sacrificing.

Here's one for ya'.


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

great pic man. I cant wait to get back to the states. I cant let you guys have all the fun. :beer:


----------



## wi2nd (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you, God bless, and stay safe!


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

God Bless to all of you I've been thinking about all the men and women over there right now, especially my two cousins. Stay safe, you are serving your country proud.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Diddo, thanks for your efforts!

Watch "Saving Private Ryan" and you will gain a real appreciation for sacrifices made!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

A big thank you from me as well. I have had a couple of buddies over there and I just wish I could repay the favor one day. My hat goes off to you guys over there fighting. :beer:


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

I was thinking the same exact thing while I was driving down the road the other day.

Thanks to all of you who are doing what you do so we can live the way we choose.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I don't think a thank you is enough, but thank you anyway!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Thank you to everyone in our armed forces.

My friend just returned from his second tour in Iraq in the Marines. I am glad he is home on leave with all of us and returned safe. Next June he will be back to stay.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks for all your hard work James. You should send me your address over there and we can try and get some Deer Jerky sent over there!

Open fourm Sticky Jerky worth fighting for!

Spread the word boyz lets sent a bunch of deer over!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks boys for stepping up to the plate and doing something I never had the balls to do! Keep up the good work and be safe!


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the offer of jerky, but where i am mail is not really going to happen. We are lucky to have a computer. Just keep the pics up and shoot a few for me and we will call it good. :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

If you are in Iraq they will get it to you. They use the Army, and to get it in It is from the VFW. I don't know all the details, but thats what my buddy told me last year, and they got it to his group.

Unless you are a sniper and have no address... And if thats the case I want your job!

It's worth a shot man you might get a suprise!


----------

